# Does anyone practice at Rouge Park?



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I'm just curious if anyone else shoots at the free range in Rouge Park (Detroit).


----------



## BuckSnort (Aug 16, 2007)

I used to shoot there but not now. They never have any hay bales for the back stops.You have to bring your own foam targets to shoot into.Plus there are people parking there drinking and doing drug deals.I wouldn't shoot there unless I was armed,and I don't mean with a bow.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

I still shoot there, just have not been there yet this year.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

I always take my own target and shoot off the tower.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

WOW!!! Are you 2 related?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I shot there on a few occasions last year.

In the area and btw appointments. Always mid day.

Nothin' special but it's nice to have it there for sure.


----------

